# QUESTION...what does this mean?



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I saw an ad for Nubian does I'm interested in but in the ad they said Brood does..what does that mean? Never heard this term before


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Means they are not show quality and possibly not good udders . More suited to having kids then other stuff; milking included possibly.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It just means breeding does. Everyone can interpret that "title" differently. It doesn't necessarily mean anything...just that they've been used for breeding. If the ad says "brood does only" then ask why...there's probably some other reason...but when someone just advertises brood does...it doesn't always mean there is something wrong with them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with what has been said....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Kylee brings up a good point that it can mean such different things to different people the best bet is to ask them what they mean by it.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I know with horses a brood mare is typically a mare that is not broke to ride and has only ever had foals. The people may be more horse savvy and just have the goats to have kids, so they called them brood does.

I would just ask though, like others have said.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

How was it used in the ad? I woudn't say it means they have anything wrong with them. I have some does that I would consider great brood does, because they are great moms, but they would also show well and have no faults. I might think differently though because I am a horse person too lol.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> It just means breeding does. Everyone can interpret that "title" differently. It doesn't necessarily mean anything...just that they've been used for breeding. If the ad says "brood does only" then ask why...there's probably some other reason...but when someone just advertises brood does...it doesn't always mean there is something wrong with them.


I agree. :thumb: I'm getting a new Nubian doe who has been termed a "brood doe". She's show quality, has a lovely udder, but she's getting on in her years (she's 7 yo.) so she can't keep up with he competition as well as she used to, so now she's used as a "brood doe" to produce show winners since she can't bring in the rosettes herself anymore.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Actually a broodmare is a mare who is being used for foaling. Doesn't mean they were never broke to ride. Most fillies and mares on the racetrack eventually become broodmares when their racing careers are over


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

^I agree. A broodmare is a mare being used for breeding. Doesn't mean anything else. That mare could also be a champion show horse or still the ranch's best working horse and still be a broodmare. Many mares that have had a long successful working or showing career have gone on to retire and become broodmares.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Here is the ad

(2) Purebred Nubian does (Not Registered), both were used as brood does. 5 year old and 1 year old, are ready to breed back to your buck, both produce excellent kids. Both current on shots, no horns, and very tame. If interested please call, I don't always have access to e-mail. If you see this ad I still have them. $125.00 each or $200.00 for both. Thanks.


He said they were very friendly have had twin and triplet boys last kidding...no horns. I forgot to ask about the brood part...will call him next week if he still has them and possibly go check them out. 

Thanks for the info  Just never heard that term as far as goats so was curious! Will ask him this week if they are still available.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, that really doesn't sound like anything...just that he was using them for breeding. But no hurt in asking.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Awesome...thanks guys :thumb: Was just curious since I have never heard that term before in my years of raising goats.


----------

